# Intel driver is not working on OS



## for.ggame.playing (May 15, 2020)

I am installing intel driver on freebsd, but I consecutively get almost the same error every time I tried to run startx and follow the instruction from the website.








						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					www.freebsd.org
				





			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki
		

I did
pkg install drm-kmod xorg


Hardware:
According to Freebsd OS:
  vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0: class=0x030000 card=0x20728086 chip=0x31858086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor = ' Intel Conrporationy
  device  = 'UHD Graphics 605'
  class     = 'display'
  subclass = VGA
In reality
Intel® UHD Graphics 600 (Geminilake 2x6)

Here are:
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
/var/log/ Xorg.0.log (changed it to Xorg.0.log .conf to upload)
/boot/loader.conf

here is /etc/rc.conf

hostname="localhost"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms"
kld_list="/boot/modules/intel"


----------



## tuxador (May 15, 2020)

Keep just /boot/modules/i915kms in your /etc/rc.conf and comment the other modules (Intel and i915)


----------



## shkhln (May 15, 2020)

You have specified `i915kms_load="YES"` in /boot/loader.conf, which likely means you are loading the legacy i915 kernel driver. You should stick to a single (!) `kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"` line in /etc/rc.conf instead.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 15, 2020)

OP: you have 2 other threads started asking the exact same question. For clarity sake, try to keep all of these questions in a single thread.

You also have 3 lines in /etc/rc.conf in an attempt to load the i915 driver, only one of which is correct. The line 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```
 is correct. Also, disable the call to gdm as that is only complicating things until you get X running successfully.

The question is: is the Intel UHD 600/605 GPU supported in FreeBSD? I don't know if it is but someone may else know.

CPU/GPU info: https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/pentium_silver/j5005
FreeBSD Intel Graphics Wiki support matrix: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Intel-GPU-Matrix


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 15, 2020)

UPDATE: After configuring Xorg with
X :2 -configure
and than X -configure
a new error replaces old error:
Number of created screens does not match number of detected screens

Also after looking for something I noticed this:
(==) Not automatically adding GPU device
how to deal with it?


----------



## shkhln (May 16, 2020)

Who told you about `X -configure`? Start with an empty configuration.


----------

